# Late August topwater action.



## Gary Bottger (Nov 24, 2004)

I headed out Saturday morning to do a little dove recon and stopped by a pond and threw a few top water lures. I tried to get a tail walker but it just wasn't going to happen. We caught a bunch in one little area and boy if we wouldn't have both had plans for the day.


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

We're still picking up some big smallies on topwaters also, 19" was the biggest last sunday. Last year we hit fish up till end of september on them but resalts were slow. It looks like a nice largmouth you got there.


----------

